# Le RSS expliqué aux nioubes



## rezba (17 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, j'ai un petit souci, je suis en manque d'inspiration et un peu coinc&#233; par le temps, aors j'ai besoin de vous.

Le principal m&#233;dia de communication de mon boulot (en dehors de mon r&#244;le de vrp), c'est un site, dont une partie est fixe, et l'autre &#233;volutive. Il est bas&#233; sur une architecture de blog, et m&#234;me de multi-blogs (b2evolution).

Mes lecteurs moyens, ce sont des administrateurs de la culture, et des acteurs culturels. Ils ont tous le net, mais leur niveau de comp&#233;tence en informatique est souvent proche de 0.
Dans b2evolution, comme dans tout blog correct, il y a une g&#233;n&#233;ration de flux RSS.
Et les flux RSS, mes lecteurs ne savent pas ce que c'est, globalement.

Alors je voudrais  un mode d'emploi, simple, que je puisse afficher.
Un "la syndication pour les nuls", "le RSS pour les nioubes". Un truc simple qui explique rapidement comment faire pour suivre l'actualit&#233; du site sans que j'ai besoin d'en passer par une liste de diffusion.

Vous voulez bien m'aider &#224; pondre cette petite FAQ ? &#199;a ne servira pas que pour moi, j'en suis certain. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Novembre 2006)

Pour avoir installé un flux RSS sur mon site, il a fallu que j'explique aux membres comment utiliser le flux.
Déjà les personnes qui sont sur IE 6 ne savent pas ce que c'est et il faut prendre des exemples.

Sinon, regarde wikipedia.org, il y a des exemples avec copies d'écran.

J'espère que cela t'aideras.


----------

